# Dovecot error - User ... doesn't have home dir set, disabling duplicate database



## MichaelL (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,
I've been upgrading my Postfix/Dovecot/.... et al. setup and I noticed in my maillog I have the following error:


```
"Dovecot error - User ... doesn't have home dir set, disabling duplicate database"
Mail is still delivered though.
```

I checked my Dovecot config and I think it seems fine, i.e. I have:


```
10-mail.conf:     mail_location = maildir:/usr/local/virtual/%d/%n
90-plugin.conf:   mail_home = /usr/local/virtual/%d/%n
```

Does anyone know what may be wrong with my setup?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2015)

What FreeBSD and what Dovecot versions are you using? Because I'm confused with your shared configuration snippets; that's not the way things have been set up on my end, so that could be important information to determine what could be going on here.

Edit: In the mean time this and this might be good things to read.


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I'm using 2.2.18 Dovecot. As far as I can tell from the first link, there was an issue where 'home' needed to be defined as 'mail_home', I've done that, but still have an issue. I can live with it, as the mail is still being delivered, but I'd like to get to the root cause...


----------

